# Help! Need advice on dog food and treats.



## Chloe'sMommy08 (Apr 18, 2012)

So, recently I started eating clean and really looking into the ingredients in my food and it made me think if what I've been eating is bad I wonder what is in my baby Chloe's food. Sure enough. One Google search and I'm in tears freaking out. Why are people not educated on this? I am highly upset that I have been feeding her garbage basically and I know that I should of read the food label sooner, but I didn't even read food labels for myself until recently. Anyways this needs to change now! I want the best food for her and I have been searching for the past few days and I'm just so overwhelmed with everything I have been reading. So, what I am looking for is grainless, rosemary free, and ethoxyquin-free and I want it to pas the USDA regulations for humans. I am wanting a dry food because that is what she is currently eating, but I would not care to give her wet food as well. I am not wanting to do raw though. I also need recommendations on treats that are natural as well. I have been reading reviews at dogfoodanalysis but my head is spinning with everything and Im really getting sick of reading and going back and forth between each food. So I thought I might just ask and see because if somebody is already using a food that meets the criteria I am searching for that would be a lot simpler for me. Another thing that concerns me is that some of the 6 star rated foods on dogfoodanalysis says that they are more for large breeds due to their high protein content and I don't know if I should be feeding my 6lb dog that or not. I have seen other people in threads on here mention that they give it to their Maltese so I am not sure. Just confused. Anything helps. Thanks so much.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I like fromm and use their four star line. Fromm Family Foods Gourmet Dog & Cat Food, Naturally Holistic They have the ingredients listed on the site and I have e mailed their customer service before. They have been helpful and informative for me. There are a number of dog food companies I like and occasionally rotate with but this is our staple.


----------



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

I feed Stella and Chewy. I order it online at Mr. Chewy. I also feed Stella and Chewy treats. I just ordered Sams Yams that I saw recommended here since my girls are teething. I also have Natures Variety Dry they have a grain free.


----------



## Chloe'sMommy08 (Apr 18, 2012)

Shelly, I had seen Fromm mentioned before, but I hadn't had a chance to actually look at it in depth. It really looks awesome and I think it meets all my criteria! I really appreciate your reply! So far this is the best one I have seen ingredient wise and I like that it doesn't have a high protein (like around 40) like some others I was looking at. I really don't know if that matters, but some say only large dogs should have that much. My girl isn't a highly active one either. She just sleeps and lays around a lot. lol Have you tried Fromm's wet food or just their dry? I can't seem to find if their fish varieties contain ethoxyquin or not, do you know?


----------



## Chloe'sMommy08 (Apr 18, 2012)

Patsy, thanks for your reply. I just checked the Stella and Chewy website. Those treats (and the sams yams) look awesome and I will try them sometime. I think Chloe would love them. I don't think I am going to feed raw though. I also checked the Nature's Variety, but it has rosemary extract and I wanted to stay away from that.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Just a question for you... what have you been feeding your dog? You did not mention that in your first post.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I feed the Nature's Variety Instinct formulas - their Rabbit, Lamb, and Salmon.

It does have Rosemary but I don't believe Rosemary causes issues (not to start a debate on this - just my opinion).

I know my ND vet has us on herbal things and one has rosemary. So I feel it's safe for my pups.

NV Instinct is the only line I've been able to find for Gus that doesn't contain any of his allergens. It is also USDA approved and one of the only foods that is approved by the FDA for allergies - processes their formulas on separate belts.

The majority of high quality kibbles are going to have rosemary in them.

Also started using the Stella and Chewy's patties. They both love them and picky Grace will eat kibble if I crumble 1/2 a patty on top


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

I feed Giovanni "Pro Plan Chicken & Rice - Shredded Blend." That's what the breeder feeds. I have no problems with bio eating! Does anyone else feed this food or have any comments good or bad about it?


----------



## Chloe'sMommy08 (Apr 18, 2012)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> Just a question for you... what have you been feeding your dog? You did not mention that in your first post.


I have been feeding her Purina because when I bought her from the breeder that is what she had her on and she made it a strict point to me to not be changing her food so I never gave it a thought.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Chloe'sMommy08 said:


> Shelly, I had seen Fromm mentioned before, but I hadn't had a chance to actually look at it in depth. It really looks awesome and I think it meets all my criteria! I really appreciate your reply! So far this is the best one I have seen ingredient wise and I like that it doesn't have a high protein (like around 40) like some others I was looking at. I really don't know if that matters, but some say only large dogs should have that much. My girl isn't a highly active one either. She just sleeps and lays around a lot. lol Have you tried Fromm's wet food or just their dry? I can't seem to find if their fish varieties contain ethoxyquin or not, do you know?


I agree with you on protien, I am not an expert by any means but I feel many of the foods out there are simply too high in it for what I feel comfortable with. I have tried the fromm wet foods, I think they are excellent and Rocky loves them, but they are too expensive for me to put him on full time.

Edit to add, I like their treats too


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, there are certainly better and healthier dog food that are better for out Malts and I can understand why you are concerned. I am sure (did not actutally check this out) Purina might have byproducts that we are all to stay away from. I feed Snuggles and Chrissy Blue Buffalo totally Grain Free and they are doing very well on it. I do keep an eye out on the protein content so I try to stay away from the food that contain too much. Both of them have lost weight (needed to do so) when I had them on the Maintenance variety for a bit.


----------



## Chloe'sMommy08 (Apr 18, 2012)

Grace'sMom said:


> I feed the Nature's Variety Instinct formulas - their Rabbit, Lamb, and Salmon.
> 
> It does have Rosemary but I don't believe Rosemary causes issues (not to start a debate on this - just my opinion).
> 
> ...



Oh I understand and I am open to opinions I had just read in some other post that rosemary could possibly cause seizures in dogs, so it kinda scared me away from that. I didn't do any involved research or anything and I did notice that a lot of the top quality brand dog foods that I have been looking at have the rosemary extract in them.


----------



## Chloe'sMommy08 (Apr 18, 2012)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> Yes, there are certainly better and healthier dog food that are better for out Malts and I can understand why you are concerned. I am sure (did not actutally check this out) Purina might have byproducts that we are all to stay away from. I feed Snuggles and Chrissy Blue Buffalo totally Grain Free and they are doing very well on it. I do keep an eye out on the protein content so I try to stay away from the food that contain too much. Both of them have lost weight (needed to do so) when I had them on the Maintenance variety for a bit.


Yes there certainly is!! I am just so shocked that it is not more widely known and I really feel terrible for not looking into it sooner. Yes Purina does and I am so disgusted by that and want Chloe off of it as soon as possible. I can't believe vets and breeders recommend that garbage. I am now going to raise awareness on this to all my friends and family that own dogs and feed them such foods. I did look into the Blue Buffalo Grain Free as well. What do you think is a good protein percentage (around about) for in the dry food? Chloe doesn't need to lose any weight at all, but I don't really want her to gain any either. 1lb or so wouldn't hurt though.


----------



## Chloe'sMommy08 (Apr 18, 2012)

ckanen2n said:


> I feed Giovanni "Pro Plan Chicken & Rice - Shredded Blend." That's what the breeder feeds. I have no problems with bio eating! Does anyone else feed this food or have any comments good or bad about it?


Purina Pro Plan? If so it contains animal fat, animal digest, and chicken by-products which is what I am trying to get rid of because they are not good for your dog. 

Just did a search on dogfoodanalysis of purina pro plan.

"INGREDIENTS:
Chicken, brewers rice, whole grain wheat, poultry by-product meal (natural source of glucosamine), corn gluten meal, whole grain corn, animal fat preserved with mixed-tocopherols (form of Vitamin E), corn bran, fish meal (natural source of glucosamine), animal digest, dried egg product, calcium phosphate, salt, potassium chloride, calcium carbonate, Vitamin E supplement, choline chloride, zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of Vitamin C), manganese sulfate, niacin, Vitamin A supplement, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, copper sulfate, riboflavin supplement, Vitamin B-12 supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, garlic oil, folic acid, Vitamin D-3 supplement, calcium iodate, biotin, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), sodium selenite.

The first ingredient is a named meat product. This is not a meal ingredient, but is inclusive of water content (about 80%). Once that is removed, as it must be to create a dehydrated product, the ingredient will weigh around 20% of its wet weight. Ingredients are listed in order of weight, and the dehydrated ingredient would probably be more accurately placed much further down the ingredient list. It is unlikely that this ingredient makes any significant contribution to the overall meat content of the food. The main meat ingredient in this food is in fact poultry by-product meal. It is impossible to ascertain the quality of by-products and these are usually products that are of such low quality as to be rejected for use in the human food chain, or else are those parts that have so little value that they cannot be used elsewhere in either the human or pet food industries. The AAFCO definition of poultry by-product meal is “a meal consisting of the ground, rendered, clean parts of the carcass of slaughtered poultry, such as necks, feet, undeveloped eggs and intestines, exclusive of feathers, except in such amounts as might occur unavoidable in good processing practice.” Unable to be identified even by species or source, it is a very low quality ingredient. This is the 4th ingredient, making it very unlikely that there is any significant meat content in the food at all, but rather it is primarily a collection of grains. 


Fish meal is a further meat ingredient in the food, but it is far too far down the ingredient list to make any significant contribution to the overall meat content of the food. We find no sign on the manufacturer's website of a guarantee that only ethoxyquin-free protein ingredients are used in this food (ethoxyquin is a chemical preservative, commonly added to fish ingredients, and that is banned or heavily regulated in human food due to the belief that it is carcinogenic). 


The main grains, and main ingredients, in the food are brewers rice, wheat and corn. Brewers rice is a low quality grain and byproduct. heat is believed by many to be the leading cause of food allergy problems in dog food; it is at least a whole grain rather than a fragment. Corn is a difficult to digest grain of limited value in dog food. It is also commonly associated with allergy problems. Corn gluten meal it is that part of the commercial shelled corn that remains after the extraction of the larger portion of the starch, gluten, and term by the processes employed in the wet milling manufacture of corn starch or syrup. In plain English, the remains of corn after most of the nutritious bits have been removed. Corn bran is a further grain fragment and filler. We would prefer to see the use of whole eggs rather than egg product in the food.


Animal fat is an ingredient of unidentified origin for which it is impossible to determine species, source or quality. Unidentified ingredients are usually very low quality. AAFCO define this asobtained from the tissues of mammals and/or poultry in the commercial processes of rendering or extracting. It consists predominantly of glyceride esters of fatty acids and contains no additions of free fatty acids. If an antioxidant is used, the common name or names must be indicated, followed by the words "used as a preservative".


We note the use of synthetic vitamin K, a substance linked to liver problems and that is progressively being removed from better quality products."

The above was quoted from www.dogfoodanalysis.com


----------



## Chloe'sMommy08 (Apr 18, 2012)

shellbeme said:


> I agree with you on protien, I am not an expert by any means but I feel many of the foods out there are simply too high in it for what I feel comfortable with. I have tried the fromm wet foods, I think they are excellent and Rocky loves them, but they are too expensive for me to put him on full time.
> 
> Edit to add, I like their treats too


Yeah I am no expert on the protein either since I am just becoming aware of all this in general. I just kind of get the feeling that around 30% is a good percentage for protein? What range do you feel comfortable with? Around mid 20's dogfoodanalysis says too little on some brands I have read reviews for and around 40 says large breeds particularly. I would hate to be on the high side of protein with food and give her treats and make it even more. Glad the wet food is good too. I understand about the expense though. The dry is going to be a change for me, but totally worth it. I just thought I might get wet from time to time and just add a little in with her dry to get her extra moisture (I read in another post that was good to do sometimes) The treats do look awesome too, I was already checking those out when you referred me to their site earlier  Oh and I did see in a review on dogfoodadvisor website that Fromm appears to be ethoxyquin free just as an fyi if you didn't know.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Our first family dogs ate grocery store brands like Kibbles and Bits. Our next generation ate Science Diet. They all lived long lives with relatively few health problems (except genetic ones). Now everyone is so freaked out about food (myself included), but does the food really make much of a difference? Perhaps for a dog with allergies or sensitivities it does. But for the rest? I know plenty of show breeders who feed Purina, Pedigree, Eukanuba, etc. And a lot of the high quality foods make dogs fat or have too much protein. I'm still in search of the "perfect food," but maybe I'm just wasting my time?


----------



## emmy123 (Jan 22, 2012)

MissB has had tear stain issues so I had been looking for a quality grain free food to try and I purchased Blue Buffalo Freedom. It comes in a dry and wet Puppy formula. I have been very impressed with the reduction in her tear staining. I hadn't really believed that the grain free would make a difference but it's been about 3 weeks and I am so pleased.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

If I could afford it I would feed Rocky wet all the time, I did try it for a while and it just doesnt fit into the budget for me at this time in our lives. I prefer protien to be somewhere around 30, I have not looked at the exact percentage in a while that is on Fromm but I remember being satisfied with what I read there. 

I have also looked at blue buffalo and would say its worth considering if you have not yet had a look at its ingredient list. There is also welness, we used that for a while but it isvablesser favorite of mine.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

zooeysmom said:


> Our first family dogs ate grocery store brands like Kibbles and Bits. Our next generation ate Science Diet. They all lived long lives with relatively few health problems (except genetic ones). Now everyone is so freaked out about food (myself included), but does the food really make much of a difference? Perhaps for a dog with allergies or sensitivities it does. But for the rest? I know plenty of show breeders who feed Purina, Pedigree, Eukanuba, etc. And a lot of the high quality foods make dogs fat or have too much protein. I'm still in search of the "perfect food," but maybe I'm just wasting my time?


My mom has always fed her dogs pedigree. About five dogs now, all with horible skin and coats, terrible health and three that have ended up with cancer. Is it the foods fault? I do not know, but I will never feed it.

Sometimes I think it makes a huge difference. In the case of science diet, I wonder to myself if it is a good food. I have this theory that could be way out there, I think it is possible it is a decent food, but it is achieved with chemicals rather than fresh foods found in the 'premium' branjs that are out there. I think it is likely that science diet has everything your fluff needs, it is just achieved in a different way.

Or, I could be completely wrong  either way I prefer fromm and other holistic type brands like it. In the end, people should feed what they feel is best!


----------



## Chloe'sMommy08 (Apr 18, 2012)

zooeysmom said:


> Our first family dogs ate grocery store brands like Kibbles and Bits. Our next generation ate Science Diet. They all lived long lives with relatively few health problems (except genetic ones). Now everyone is so freaked out about food (myself included), but does the food really make much of a difference? Perhaps for a dog with allergies or sensitivities it does. But for the rest? I know plenty of show breeders who feed Purina, Pedigree, Eukanuba, etc. And a lot of the high quality foods make dogs fat or have too much protein. I'm still in search of the "perfect food," but maybe I'm just wasting my time?


Yes, I am sure there are plenty of dogs in the world that have been fed grocery store brands and been completely healthy and lived long lives, just like I have friends that can eat McDonalds every day and be perfectly healthy, but to me it causes issues. Chloe seems fine eating the Purina that she eats currently. She has weird eating habits though. Like I just fill her bowl and it will take her days to eat it. She takes like three pieces at a time goes to the other room crunches them goes back gets a few more then she will be done. She has never just ate a serving at one time at the bowl. I dont know if this is normal in general, but its normal for her and what she has always done. Maybe its because she doesn't like the food? idk? I know that when I give her natural chicken treats with no artificial anything she goes NUTS so that makes me want to change her food to natural as well. I just know that since I now know what is in the food and it disgusts me that I don't want it going in her body anymore. Also I seen a youtube video of a company making dog food (Dont know what company) and seeing animals being ground up is not something I want to be contributing to. If I could see into the future and know that it would be fine for her to continue using it for her whole life and to be completely healthy I would be good, but I don't want there to be a chance for her to have problems and it be from the food because it would break my heart. Chloe also scratches her neck A LOT and it could be from the food? again idk?


----------



## Chloe'sMommy08 (Apr 18, 2012)

emmy123 said:


> MissB has had tear stain issues so I had been looking for a quality grain free food to try and I purchased Blue Buffalo Freedom. It comes in a dry and wet Puppy formula. I have been very impressed with the reduction in her tear staining. I hadn't really believed that the grain free would make a difference but it's been about 3 weeks and I am so pleased.


Chloe has tear stain issues as well. I just thought that it was something to be expected with Maltese and had no idea that what was in their food could help with it until the other day I came across it somewhere online in my searching. It would be great if I could clear that up a little bit with new food. I was going to look at Blue Buffalo, glad to know it helps with the tear stains.


----------



## RE823 (Feb 11, 2012)

Bentley started off on Iams which we quickly changes to Blue Buffalo, which he did not care for. But thinking back I didn't give it much time to transition. From BB we went to Wellness and he is doing good in it. I free feed and he seems to eat only at night and eats most of the label requirements of 1/2 cup per day. Once in a while I use a cheese grater and shred a tiny bit of that natural balance sausage roll that you can get for .99 at the pet store. It's all natural and also good for training treats. The guy at the counter told me that trick and he loves when I do that. 

As far as treats I do bully sticks and fresh fruit 

Good luck


----------



## Chloe'sMommy08 (Apr 18, 2012)

shellbeme said:


> If I could afford it I would feed Rocky wet all the time, I did try it for a while and it just doesnt fit into the budget for me at this time in our lives. I prefer protien to be somewhere around 30, I have not looked at the exact percentage in a while that is on Fromm but I remember being satisfied with what I read there.
> 
> I have also looked at blue buffalo and would say its worth considering if you have not yet had a look at its ingredient list. There is also welness, we used that for a while but it isvablesser favorite of mine.


Fromm surf and turf and beef frittata both have 30. Since there is such a range I just didn't know what is recommended for a 6lb dog to eat. What she is currently eating now only has 25% protein and I got the feeling from the review that it was minimal and that they should get more. I plan on looking into the blue buffalo because I keep seeing it mentioned. I will look at wellness too.


----------



## Chloe'sMommy08 (Apr 18, 2012)

RE823 said:


> Bentley started off on Iams which we quickly changes to Blue Buffalo, which he did not care for. But thinking back I didn't give it much time to transition. From BB we went to Wellness and he is doing good in it. I free feed and he seems to eat only at night and eats most of the label requirements of 1/2 cup per day. Once in a while I use a cheese grater and shred a tiny bit of that natural balance sausage roll that you can get for .99 at the pet store. It's all natural and also good for training treats. The guy at the counter told me that trick and he loves when I do that.
> 
> As far as treats I do bully sticks and fresh fruit
> 
> Good luck


Thanks. Yeah I have had quite a few now recommend the blue buffalo in this post so I will for sure look into it. Also your the second to say wellness so I will look at it too. I really doubt that Chloe eats 1/2 cup per day. She really just seems more like she snacks on her food. The natural balance sausage roll sounds like a great idea I will look into that. I seen an ad for bully sticks too so I will check them out now. Thanks!


----------



## lyndy (Jul 9, 2011)

Do you have an independent pet store anywhere near you? A lot of times they have samples of really good food and they usually can explain to you the different types of food. I feed Daisy Nature's Variety Instinct, but I feed the canned and rotate the different proteins. When we are traveling or at my in-laws she eats Stella and Chewy's Duck, Duck, Goose. She used to eat fromms kibble for dinner, but we decided to take her off the dry food and stick with wet. It is a high quality kibble. It is really what you are comfortable with.

Daisy also loves to chew on bully sticks, tracheas,and Himalayan cheese chews. 

Good luck!


----------



## Chloe'sMommy08 (Apr 18, 2012)

lyndy said:


> Do you have an independent pet store anywhere near you? A lot of times they have samples of really good food and they usually can explain to you the different types of food. I feed Daisy Nature's Variety Instinct, but I feed the canned and rotate the different proteins. When we are traveling or at my in-laws she eats Stella and Chewy's Duck, Duck, Goose. She used to eat fromms kibble for dinner, but we decided to take her off the dry food and stick with wet. It is a high quality kibble. It is really what you are comfortable with.
> 
> Daisy also loves to chew on bully sticks, tracheas,and Himalayan cheese chews.
> 
> Good luck!


Unfortunately no I don't or at least I am not aware of any. I live in a sort of small town. I sometimes go to a larger town to shop at a mall and I am sure they may have some. I will need to search for some because samples would be nice to try out. We do have one pet store here, but it is fairly new and I haven't been into it, but its a chain store so I don't really know what all they will carry. Chloe LOVES to chew so I will for sure check out those treats! A lot of people have been recommending the NV and S&C along with Blue Buffalo and Fromms so I guess I just need to make a decision. I think I am leaning towards Fromms though. Gonna look a little more tomorrow and hopefully make my decision because Chloe is getting low on food. I may need to buy another small bag of what she is on though to transition, but I have a feeling she will nose around and pick out the new tastier bits.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Every year Whole Dog Journal prints a list of quality dry foods as well as quality canned. I don't know if you can get it from their site if you're not a subscriber but you may want to check that out. I think all of the quality foods mentioned on this thread are on that list (Purina and ProPlan are not). If you can't get it from their site, PM me your email address and I'll send you the dry list - I have it saved on my laptop.


----------



## bartolo500 (Apr 19, 2012)

Hello
do you think is good to give a bit of sausage from time to time to diet. Or do you think is bad for your nutrition
thanks


----------



## Chloe'sMommy08 (Apr 18, 2012)

maggieh said:


> Every year Whole Dog Journal prints a list of quality dry foods as well as quality canned. I don't know if you can get it from their site if you're not a subscriber but you may want to check that out. I think all of the quality foods mentioned on this thread are on that list (Purina and ProPlan are not). If you can't get it from their site, PM me your email address and I'll send you the dry list - I have it saved on my laptop.


Thanks. I checked the Whole Dog Journal site and I cannot get the list since I am not a subscriber. I will PM you my email. I would really appreciate that.


----------



## Chloe'sMommy08 (Apr 18, 2012)

bartolo500 said:


> Hello
> do you think is good to give a bit of sausage from time to time to diet. Or do you think is bad for your nutrition
> thanks


I don't give Chloe any people food, but if I did I wouldn't give her sausage. I would rather give her some plain cooked chicken or something like that. Some sausages have a lot of stuff in them and can be really fatty and salty. There are a lot of better dog treats to give.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

maggieh said:


> Every year Whole Dog Journal prints a list of quality dry foods as well as quality canned. I don't know if you can get it from their site if you're not a subscriber but you may want to check that out. I think all of the quality foods mentioned on this thread are on that list (Purina and ProPlan are not). If you can't get it from their site, PM me your email address and I'll send you the dry list - I have it saved on my laptop.


This, I so agree with this! This is the list I look for :thumbsup:


----------



## Chloe'sMommy08 (Apr 18, 2012)

shellbeme said:


> This, I so agree with this! This is the list I look for :thumbsup:



Thank you! I really appreciate all the help and advice!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Hopefully you will get the Whole Dog Journal list of approved dry foods from the previous poster. It is extremely helpful, I love the list!

My favorite dry foods are Acana Grain-Free (Pacifica was my favorite variety), and Now! Small Breed.

Rosemary extract is what many dry foods use as a natural preservative vs using an artificial preservative which is why you will see it in nearly all high quality dry foods. I am a firm believer that it does not cause seizures in healthy dogs. It should be listed as one of the very last ingredients, meaning there is so little of it in the kibble. It is my own opinion, but I don't feel there is enough of it to trigger a seizure in a dog, and that any seizures noted "from rosemary extract" are coincidence.


----------



## Chloe'sMommy08 (Apr 18, 2012)

LJSquishy said:


> Hopefully you will get the Whole Dog Journal list of approved dry foods from the previous poster. It is extremely helpful, I love the list!
> 
> My favorite dry foods are Acana Grain-Free (Pacifica was my favorite variety), and Now! Small Breed.
> 
> Rosemary extract is what many dry foods use as a natural preservative vs using an artificial preservative which is why you will see it in nearly all high quality dry foods. I am a firm believer that it does not cause seizures in healthy dogs. It should be listed as one of the very last ingredients, meaning there is so little of it in the kibble. It is my own opinion, but I don't feel there is enough of it to trigger a seizure in a dog, and that any seizures noted "from rosemary extract" are coincidence.


Yes I can't wait to look at the list. Yes I have noticed the rosemary in a lot of the foods I have been looking at and I do appreciate your opinion on its usage. I am open to all suggestions as I am new to the high quality foods.


----------



## RE823 (Feb 11, 2012)

Chloe'sMommy08 said:


> I don't give Chloe any people food, but if I did I wouldn't give her sausage. I would rather give her some plain cooked chicken or something like that. Some sausages have a lot of stuff in them and can be really fatty and salty. There are a lot of better dog treats to give.


It's not human sausage it's from pet land and usually by the checkout counter. I found out on SM of the fresh fruits acceptable to give dogs. Bentley loves strawberrys and apples. For training we use his own kibble (wellness for puppy small breed) it works. He can sit and lay  working on the stay 

I rarely go to pets smart or pet co. Petland has great natural products.


----------



## Chloe'sMommy08 (Apr 18, 2012)

RE823 said:


> It's not human sausage it's from pet land and usually by the checkout counter. I found out on SM of the fresh fruits acceptable to give dogs. Bentley loves strawberrys and apples. For training we use his own kibble (wellness for puppy small breed) it works. He can sit and lay  working on the stay
> 
> I rarely go to pets smart or pet co. Petland has great natural products.


Oh Sorry, I didn't know what you meant. :blush: A lot of posts and I had forgot you were the same one earlier that told me about the sausage. I would like to train Chloe a little better in those areas. She will sit if you tell her to, but only if she is on carpet, won't on hardwood. LOL I can get her to shake too when she is sitting. Do you know any training tricks to get them to not bark? What about strangers. If we let Chloe out without a leash she will chase after strangers and bark like mad. If friends come over that have never been to our house Chloe will bark for a long time at them too. I like that she barks when she hears noises outside because that makes me feel safe, but when I tell her its ok I would like her to stop. I will have to see where the nearest Petland is. The pet store in my town is Pet Sense. Do you know anything about it?


----------



## bartolo500 (Apr 19, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks *Newbie* for the friends HELPING
regards:chili:


----------

